# How old is this push scooter?



## SailorMac (Aug 22, 2011)

Found this rusty little push scooter at an antique fair on Sunday.
http://db.tt/s9jiJmB
http://db.tt/V7Fv8A4
http://db.tt/hLv8egW
http://db.tt/oUb3biF

Any idea as to what it is or how old it is?
Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting the pics to show up...IE won't display them.

Dave


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 25, 2011)

*Pics*

Here are the pictures. Orientation somehow got a little messed up.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow...that sure is a vintage one. I'll have to do some digging this evening and see if I can find one like it.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I found an ID for this scooter. In the book _Riding Toys_, on page 136, there's a photo of this exact scooter which is identified as a 1940s Hamilton. It originally had a flared fender on the front wheel. I had a feeling it might be Hamilton with those artillary wheels like on my early '50s Hamilton Greyhound wagon.

Dave


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 25, 2011)

*Thanks Again*

Thanks again Dave!  You are the best!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

No problem!  That book has been invaluable to me in identifying vintage tricycles. I was surprised to find those scooters so easily and having color pics in the book to go by. Oh, and this scooter also had a rear stand similar to your other scooter. I think bikesnbuses here on CABE might still have NOS 10x1.75 Firestone tires to fit this scooter. Looks like yours takes that size, but sometimes it's hard to judge from photos. He was advertising them FS in the Buy-Sell-Trade forum a few weeks back, and had a couple sets of four available.

Dave


----------

